# Berried Shrimp and Water Changes



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey there shrimp fanatics. 

Finally! I have what looks an awful lot like a berried CRS. Normally I would just continue on with regular tank maintenance, but she seems to have started carrying her eggs after I missed my regular scheduled weekly maintenance. 

Do you think that her becoming berried is coincidental with or caused by the fact that I missed my weekly water change?

Could changing the water now cause her to drop her eggs?

What do you do as far as water changes in your CRS tanks? Do you change your schedule when you notice a berried female?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The biggest thing is to keep the paramaters stable.. If you still want to keep up on the water change maybe try doing more smaller changes rather than one bigger one... having consistant paramaters is key with shrimp


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I stuck to top offs. The bucket\airline hose drip method is best for acclimatizing them during any water change.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Airline would be a very slow process....

I siphon out the water with a gravel vac (slowest part) pre-heat the de-chlorinated/aged water within a degree then pump it in with a small bilge pump. (have to speed things up with 7 tanks on the go!)


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I find that water changes actually encourage molting and therefore breeding. As other members here have pointed out as long as you gradually replace the water everything should be fine.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been keeping mischlings and one panda bkk for almost 2 months now. Just noticed a berried female the other day, did a 30%wc the next day. They all seem happy... No dropped eggs so far (fingers crossed). 

For wc's I use a 1/2 litre measuring cup, and treat the water with african cichlid conditioner (gh additive plus other minerals, incl calcium), making sure pH is close to the tank value. Also I don't heat the water, I just add slowly (1/2 gallon every 15-20 mins) 

I'll be adding an external canister soon, so I'll only have to do wc's once a month, maybe less.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

mm i just let the water drop in my 5 gallon for my shrimps every week, then i would just refill it back up to the normal water level it does drop like 2-3 cm of water a week. but then i dont know why my crs doesnt get prego tho...


----------

